

Cruel and Unusual Punishment: The Shame of Three Strikes Laws - navait
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/cruel-and-unusual-punishment-the-shame-of-three-strikes-laws-20130327?print=true

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=546951>

~~~
MaysonL
I think you mean <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5452529>

~~~
ColinWright
Huh - I wonder how that happened. Thanks for the correction.

